# Carrots



## Nobody

Are carrots good for Sulcata tortoises?If yes,what benefits do they get from carrots and how often in a week can they be safely fed to Sulcata tortoises?Would feeding carrots 2 times a week be okay?And lastly,between carrots and squash,what is better for Sulcata tortoises?
Thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G

I see an awful lot of pictures of people hand-feeding un-cooked carrots to sulcatas. 

I doubt there is anything wrong with it and carrots are high in Vitamin A. 

Personally, I don't feed my sulcata anything besides the grass he grazes on and the occasional branch from the mulberry tree. He gets along just fine on that.


----------



## SnakeyeZ

Sorry to hijack your thread (didn't think it made sense to start another thread)... but what about carrots for other species, like russians and greeks? I buy shredded carrots for salads and stir-frys and often have thought about offering it to them but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## wrmitchell22

I have given my Sulcata carrots only about 3x a month so far and he seems ok. It was on the safe list as feed in moderation, so I guess it just depends on what moderation is,


----------



## mctlong

SnakeyeZ said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread (didn't think it made sense to start another thread)... but what about carrots for other species, like russians and greeks? I buy shredded carrots for salads and stir-frys and often have thought about offering it to them but I wanted to be sure.



I'll throw my RT an uncooked carrot every now and then. He seems to enjoy them.


----------



## Tom

I don't think carrots or squash are a good staple, but I feed both occasionally to my sulcatas. I don't think that a little bit a couple of times a week, mixed in with other greens will hurt anything.


----------



## jaizei

I think twice a week wouldn't hurt. I use carrots as a treat about once a week.


----------



## wrmitchell22

I also give zuchini once in a while, never alone only with other greens


----------



## N2TORTS

I shred up carrots about 2 x month for the herd of RFâ€™s and Cherryâ€™sâ€¦.Carrots belong to the Umbelliferae family, named after the umbrella-like flower clusters that plants in this family produce. As such, carrots are related to parsnips, fennel, parsley, anise, caraway, cumin and dill. While we usually associate carrots with the color orange, carrots can actually be found in a host of other colors including white, yellow, red, or purple. In fact, purple, yellow and red carrots were the only color varieties of carrots to be cultivated before the 15th or 16th century. All varieties of carrots contain valuable amounts of antioxidant nutrients. Included here are traditional antioxidants like vitamin C, as well as phytonutrient antioxidants like beta-carotene.Carrots are perhaps best known for their beta-carotene content. (The nutrient beta-carotene was actually named after the carrot!) While they can be an outstanding source of this phytonutrient, carrots actually contain a fascinating combination of phytonutrients, including other carotenoids (especially alpha-carotene and lutein); hydroxycinnamic acids (including caffeic, coumaric, ferulic); anthocyanins (in the case of purple and red carrots); and polyacetylenes (especially falcarinol and falcarindiol). Carrots are an excellent source of vitamin A (in the form of carotenoids). In addition, they are a very good source of immue-supportive vitamin C and vitamin K.
Interesting fact I bet you didnâ€™t know â€¦â€¦In today's commercial marketplace, China currently produces about one-third of all carrots bought and sold worldwide. Russia is the second largest carrot producer, with the U.S. following a close third.
Carrots for your sullie will be just fine as a beneficial " additive " in his diet.
JD~


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

N2TORTS said:


> I shred up carrots about 2 x month for the herd of RFâ€™s and Cherryâ€™sâ€¦.Carrots belong to the Umbelliferae family, named after the umbrella-like flower clusters that plants in this family produce. As such, carrots are related to parsnips, fennel, parsley, anise, caraway, cumin and dill. While we usually associate carrots with the color orange, carrots can actually be found in a host of other colors including white, yellow, red, or purple. In fact, purple, yellow and red carrots were the only color varieties of carrots to be cultivated before the 15th or 16th century. All varieties of carrots contain valuable amounts of antioxidant nutrients. Included here are traditional antioxidants like vitamin C, as well as phytonutrient antioxidants like beta-carotene.Carrots are perhaps best known for their beta-carotene content. (The nutrient beta-carotene was actually named after the carrot!) While they can be an outstanding source of this phytonutrient, carrots actually contain a fascinating combination of phytonutrients, including other carotenoids (especially alpha-carotene and lutein); hydroxycinnamic acids (including caffeic, coumaric, ferulic); anthocyanins (in the case of purple and red carrots); and polyacetylenes (especially falcarinol and falcarindiol). Carrots are an excellent source of vitamin A (in the form of carotenoids). In addition, they are a very good source of immue-supportive vitamin C and vitamin K.
> Interesting fact I bet you didnâ€™t know â€¦â€¦In today's commercial marketplace, China currently produces about one-third of all carrots bought and sold worldwide. Russia is the second largest carrot producer, with the U.S. following a close third.
> Carrots for your sullie will be just fine as a beneficial " additive " in his diet.
> JD~



^^^^^ Everything you wanted to know about carrots (but were afraid to ask!) ^^^^^

Thanks, JD! ​


----------



## Missy

Wow JD good job I think I will go eat a carrot and give my torts one too LOL. I feed veggi's including carrots once a week.


----------



## SnakeyeZ

Glad to hear... I will offer some carrots as some variety. Everytime I go to the grocery store I buy something different for the tortoises. That and pulling up weeds from the yard.


----------



## dmmj

I give my russians a carrot once a month to help keep their beaks ground down, of course anyone who juices know just how sweet carrots are.


----------



## Isa

N2TORTS said:


> I shred up carrots about 2 x month for the herd of RFâ€™s and Cherryâ€™sâ€¦.Carrots belong to the Umbelliferae family, named after the umbrella-like flower clusters that plants in this family produce. As such, carrots are related to parsnips, fennel, parsley, anise, caraway, cumin and dill. While we usually associate carrots with the color orange, carrots can actually be found in a host of other colors including white, yellow, red, or purple. In fact, purple, yellow and red carrots were the only color varieties of carrots to be cultivated before the 15th or 16th century. All varieties of carrots contain valuable amounts of antioxidant nutrients. Included here are traditional antioxidants like vitamin C, as well as phytonutrient antioxidants like beta-carotene.Carrots are perhaps best known for their beta-carotene content. (The nutrient beta-carotene was actually named after the carrot!) While they can be an outstanding source of this phytonutrient, carrots actually contain a fascinating combination of phytonutrients, including other carotenoids (especially alpha-carotene and lutein); hydroxycinnamic acids (including caffeic, coumaric, ferulic); anthocyanins (in the case of purple and red carrots); and polyacetylenes (especially falcarinol and falcarindiol). Carrots are an excellent source of vitamin A (in the form of carotenoids). In addition, they are a very good source of immue-supportive vitamin C and vitamin K.
> Interesting fact I bet you didnâ€™t know â€¦â€¦In today's commercial marketplace, China currently produces about one-third of all carrots bought and sold worldwide. Russia is the second largest carrot producer, with the U.S. following a close third.
> Carrots for your sullie will be just fine as a beneficial " additive " in his diet.
> JD~



Nice and interesting post JD Thanks for posting it


----------

